# Tegu Age



## scotty93801 (Dec 16, 2007)

Is there any way to tell a Tegu's age . I have a red and a black and white . No idea of hatch date.
Thanks Scott


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of, do you have any pics of the one in question?


----------



## Lexi (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont think there really is a way to tell.... but i have no clue either.


----------



## scotty93801 (Dec 16, 2007)

dorton said:


> Not that I'm aware of, do you have any pics of the one in question?


 They are both in question. Well they are both hibernating right now . Is it a good idea to disrupt them?


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2007)

No, it will make them very grumpy.
Just wait till they come out.


----------



## olympus (Dec 16, 2007)

You never ask a tegu its age or weight. :lol: :lol:


----------



## scotty93801 (Dec 16, 2007)

olympus said:


> You never ask a tegu its age or weight. :lol: :lol:


 Thats pretty funny stuff there :lol:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 16, 2007)

> You never ask a tegu its age or weight.



That only works for female tegu. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL, it works for both sexes, I am betting you won't get an answer with either one. :lol:


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one that is 19.5 inches long and not that fat I think its a girl how old do you recon it is? I say about 5-6 months.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 8, 2008)

Joey said:


> I have one that is 19.5 inches long and not that fat I think its a girl how old do you recon it is? I say about 5-6 months.



My four month red is over 20 inches long, just FYI


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

It all depends on how big the parents were, how well they were fed before you got them, there is alot of factors that would make two tegus born on the same day but born to different breeders look like night and day for example when i got my guy he was the same size as his room mate that was with him he is now 30ish inches and his old roommate is only 21 inches all because the shop owner wasn't feeding often enough.


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

You can't tell easily, it's not like counting the rings on a tree.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

It depends a lot on food intake and if they hibernate. It also helps if they come out of large stock.


----------

